# Soil fell apart while transplanting! AGHHHH



## maryjanenewbie (Sep 14, 2009)

I screwed up and didn't water before transplant. The soil fell apart, but most of the root ball held together. I put in new pot and watered. Its drooping a little still after about 10 hours. What do you guys think, will my baby make it? Its 3 weeks old and 4" high.:watchplant: :cry:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

You  will be  fine...you  want  the soil  dry  as  bone  s  root  ball  stays  togather..give  it  some  good  light  and  plenty  :heart:   you  did  well my friend..she  will bounce  right up  by  morning..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Alistair (Sep 14, 2009)

I've had that happen more than once, with no problems.  You'll see, she'll perk up again.


----------



## midnight_toker (Sep 14, 2009)

I had to transplant my 5 before and intentionally let the soil fall away (Miracle Grow, bleah).  Took about half the rootball with it on at least 2 plants.  All recovered and none hermied which is what I had feared.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 14, 2009)

I have also let junk soil dry out before I transplanted so that I could get as much of the soil gone as possible, your plant will survive.


----------



## maryjanenewbie (Sep 14, 2009)

:clap: :farm: Thanks guys! I feel better


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 14, 2009)

HI,

Your baby will be fine...  it's just a stutter-step for now...  Unless I want to get rid of soil when I transplant I like to give them some organic Alaska Morbloom Upstart fert with B1 to help with the stress a day before transplanting so that the soil is moist but not dripping wet.  The root ball holds together a bit better for me with *some* moisture.  You may have transplanted it a bit early from that container.  ime if your roots have filled the pot well the ball will hold together pretty well wet or dry.

Happy Growing!


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 14, 2009)

maryjanenewbie said:
			
		

> I screwed up and didn't water before transplant. The soil fell apart, but most of the root ball held together. I put in new pot and watered. Its drooping a little still after about 10 hours. What do you guys think, will my baby make it? Its 3 weeks old and 4" high.:watchplant: :cry:



I agree it will be fine.. You should see what I do to maintain my mothers, I take a big kitchen knife to the roots when they become root bound.. They will recover from it though....


----------

